# 1986 650 Help!



## JDFNG (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm new to the forum. Just got a 1986 650 and was wondering about websites for parts. Any help is appreciated. She sat for 3 years and fired up on first turn but needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. I'm Panelman55, I own a JD 850, 1984 year model, and I am addicted to the tractor forum. It sounds to me like you have yourself a Green Yanmar tractor. If you are looking for good sound advice, buy a repair manual that covers the 650 you have. It will save you time and give you lots of help in the long run. For the parts I have found that Hoye Tractor Parts is the best source and will help with tech info if you need it. When I phone them I ask to talk to Sam or Matt in parts they have been the most help and are always correct with the long distance trouble shooting. If I can help you feel free to drop me an email.



Panelman55


----------

